# Vos pseudos Du Game Center



## Astrogo (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour , 
Ne serait il pas mieux de tous s'ichanger nos pseudos Game center pour avoir des amis et jouer ensemble ?
Moi c'est : Astrogo360 
Et vous ?


----------

